# Get my butt kicked, receive a paycheck... WORKS FOR ME! =)



## kitkat39 (Nov 26, 2010)

This does not have anything whatsoever with mantis keeping, however, I got paid to do this skit and thought it would be cool to help this person promote his videos.. especially since I got my butt kicked doing it. I'm obviously the punching bag and was basically just following orders.

I do not condone any messages in this video nor do I care. Everyone's got their own opinions. Just thought it would be cool to share. =)

ENJOY!


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 26, 2010)

Fri-gin awesome!!!! I got bruises just from watching.

Oh, and I would like to APOLOGIZE now... if I have EVER done ANYTHING to piss you off. I should like to keep ALL my teeth IN my skull, and NOT suffer internal bleeding. If you MUST beat me mercilessly, please don't do that acrobatic foot flip thing - to be beaten with such flair goes BEYOND humiliation. And I will NOT hesitate to bleed on you...


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 26, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Fri-gin awesome!!!! I got bruises just from watching.
> 
> Oh, and I would like to APOLOGIZE now... if I have EVER done ANYTHING to piss you off. I should like to keep ALL my teeth IN my skull, and NOT suffer internal bleeding. If you MUST beat me mercilessly, please don't do that acrobatic foot flip thing - to be beaten with such flair goes BEYOND humiliation. And I will NOT hesitate to bleed on you...


    h34r: 

nuf said

Harry

edit: man, after watching that, I think my back now hurts too much to even go to work. I must be getting old. but that video was so cool. thankfuly I live in NYC and don't have to meet kitkat on the street...you would kick this Army vet's butt real good and I grew up in a bad neighborhood so I know how to take care of myself.


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome, man! But I just gotta' wonder...would the technique be just as effective on a drooling 400 lb redneck with an overbite? We don't run across many 130 lb young asian dudes around here.   Somehow, I just can't see leading a big ol' southern boy around by his arm like that....you'd be more likely to rip it off! (If you were REALLY lucky!)

*sigh* ....I miss California!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 26, 2010)

Dude, that was the coolest non mantis video I've seen yet here on the forums, I like the 2nd from last scene where your in the stand up rear choke and you tap then renig for the flip down. I knew you were a awesome and generous guy, but I didn't know if we went one on one you would pull my arm off and proceed too beat the ###### out me with it! and I pride myself on being some what of a tough guy, but lol not like that. your star wars style intro was pretty cool also. two thumbs up bro.


----------



## more_rayne (Nov 26, 2010)

Dude, you got slammed hard! That's gotta hurt. Maybe you'd be more intimidating if you weren't wearing a dress :lol: j/k


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice! You play punching bag with a smart aleck attitude very well. I took one day of tai kwon do once and I couldn't walk for like a week and all we did was fall! Ever since I've had a great respect for those with skillz in that department! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 26, 2010)

Great video! I was happy to notice that near the end, you used the old martial arts salute, "fah q'hu". In the army, long,long ago, I worked out for many hours a day and used that salute quite often!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 28, 2010)

Loved the video. My husband and I are actually looking to put our daughter in an aikido class.


----------



## Orin (Nov 29, 2010)

You fight like cricket, not praying mantis. (I'm saying this in the voice of Mr. Miyagi


----------



## kitkat39 (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL! I think you guys are confusing me with the star who's whoopin on me. I'm the one taking the beatin'.. Not the one giving it. ;-) Glad you guys enjoyed it! I've already gotten a couple more requests to work with me now after they've seen that clip. Hopefully that means more CHA-CHIIIING for me. CUZ I NEED IT!!! =)


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh, you give as good as get in that video. Well, maybe a little more "get".

Bothers me that nothing like that shows up in movies where it should. It's always knuckle fights without so much as an "ow" when all their hand bones should be smashed to powder! Just one of those moves on CSI would be FAR more convincing than what they have now - a 98 pound girl one-punching a 300 pound thug. Sigh...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 1, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Oh, you give as good as get in that video. Well, maybe a little more "get".
> 
> Bothers me that nothing like that shows up in movies where it should. It's always knuckle fights without so much as an "ow" when all their hand bones should be smashed to powder! Just one of those moves on CSI would be FAR more convincing than what they have now - a 98 pound girl one-punching a 300 pound thug. Sigh...


So far as i know, some of the best modern martial arts movie footage is done on wires. It is beautiful, protracted, and has zero relationship to the real thing. Unfortunately, neither does the excellent and interesting demonstration by KitKat.

Many years ago, a friend of mine, a 2nd degree Shorei Riu black belt who also happened to be black, and I were in a bar on the near north side of Chicago, when he was verbally accosted by a drunken bigot who was determined to fight. I asked friend if he wanted me to do the guy, but he thanked me and said he thought he could manage, spun his stool to face the guy, told him what he had recently done to his sister, came up with both hands inside the victim's attempt to grab him, hit him on both ears and broke his eardrums, a precise maneuver that requires hitting both ears at exactly the same time. Right after that, we decided to leave.

On another occasion, we discussed whether a good Karate player could defeat a good knife player, and tested it out alone in the dojo. I was something of a dunce at Karate, green belt or such -- license to be killed -- but i took off my belt out of respect and carried one knife up and one down. He caught me early with a left footed crescent kick that spun me helplessy (or almost so) to my left, but as I spun, I caught him in the rib cage with a blow that would have sent the knife where it was meant to go. He claimed later that if he hadn't pulled his kick I would have been knocked out or killed, I told him that he was dead. The point is that I doubt if a movie audience would have been able to follow the action, much less enjoy it, and it was over in less than a minute

Fighting is a beautiful thing and best enjoyed between two good fighters who respect each other. It isn't really intended for audience participation.

And now, in my old age, I care for mantids!


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I bet if he wore his zebra striped suit, the bad guy would get confused and Kiet would throw him through a window - IN SLOW MOTION - just so we could all enjoy it! He'd smile at the audience, sign autographs, grab a tasty beverage, and check the forum for new content - all before the bad guy hit the ground! He's THAT fast! Orchid powers: ACTIVATE! Ka-Plowie!

(Just wait, Kiet... The Justice League WILL call soon!)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 2, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Well, I bet if he wore his zebra striped suit, the bad guy would get confused and Kiet would throw him through a window - IN SLOW MOTION - just so we could all enjoy it! He'd smile at the audience, sign autographs, grab a tasty beverage, and check the forum for new content - all before the bad guy hit the ground! He's THAT fast! Orchid powers: ACTIVATE! Ka-Plowie!
> 
> (Just wait, Kiet... The Justice League WILL call soon!)


That sounds like more fun!


----------



## kitkat39 (Dec 6, 2010)

Interesting, but sad news. The star of the video (the guy DOING the beating) recently lost his mother.. 4 days after his 30th birthday.  Please send good thoughts his way as I think he will need it. =)


----------

